# Sacchi:"Messi o Maradona? Ecco come la penso".



## admin (19 Dicembre 2022)

Arrigo Sacchi alla GDS su Messi e su Maradona:"_Messi ha seminato allegria nel grande giardino del calcio, ha regalato speranze ed emozioni, ha sudato e ha faticato: questo Mondiale è il premio per un’intera carriera. Troppo spesso è stato costretto a giocare con l’ombra di Maradona che gli pesava sulle spalle, troppo spesso gli hanno chiesto quello che lui, forse, nel momento in cui glielo chiedevano, non poteva dare: e allora si è sentito triste, avvertiva la responsabilità di dare felicità a un intero popolo e il fatto di non riuscirci lo addolorava. Adesso tutta l’Argentina è ai suoi piedi. Non mi va di dire se Leo abbia raggiunto Diego, non ci sto a questi paragoni tra fuoriclasse che appartengono a epoche diverse del calcio. Quello che so è che Maradona è stato un fenomeno, e io l’ho conosciuto bene, e che anche Messi lo è, pur in maniera diversa"._


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla GDS su Messi e su Maradona:"_Messi ha seminato allegria nel grande giardino del calcio, ha regalato speranze ed emozioni, ha sudato e ha faticato: questo Mondiale è il premio per un’intera carriera. Troppo spesso è stato costretto a giocare con l’ombra di Maradona che gli pesava sulle spalle, troppo spesso gli hanno chiesto quello che lui, forse, nel momento in cui glielo chiedevano, non poteva dare: e allora si è sentito triste, avvertiva la responsabilità di dare felicità a un intero popolo e il fatto di non riuscirci lo addolorava. Adesso tutta l’Argentina è ai suoi piedi. *Non mi va di dire se Leo abbia raggiunto Diego, non ci sto a questi paragoni tra fuoriclasse che appartengono a epoche diverse del calcio. Quello che so è che Maradona è stato un fenomeno, e io l’ho conosciuto bene, e che anche Messi lo è, pur in maniera diversa".*_



Esattamente.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla GDS su Messi e su Maradona:"_Messi ha seminato allegria nel grande giardino del calcio, ha regalato speranze ed emozioni, ha sudato e ha faticato: questo Mondiale è il premio per un’intera carriera. Troppo spesso è stato costretto a giocare con l’ombra di Maradona che gli pesava sulle spalle, troppo spesso gli hanno chiesto quello che lui, forse, nel momento in cui glielo chiedevano, non poteva dare: e allora si è sentito triste, avvertiva la responsabilità di dare felicità a un intero popolo e il fatto di non riuscirci lo addolorava. Adesso tutta l’Argentina è ai suoi piedi. Non mi va di dire se Leo abbia raggiunto Diego, non ci sto a questi paragoni tra fuoriclasse che appartengono a epoche diverse del calcio. Quello che so è che Maradona è stato un fenomeno, e io l’ho conosciuto bene, e che anche Messi lo è, pur in maniera diversa"._


Parole perfette. Due fenomeni, in due epoche diverse.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla GDS su Messi e su Maradona:"_Messi ha seminato allegria nel grande giardino del calcio, ha regalato speranze ed emozioni, ha sudato e ha faticato: questo Mondiale è il premio per un’intera carriera. Troppo spesso è stato costretto a giocare con l’ombra di Maradona che gli pesava sulle spalle, troppo spesso gli hanno chiesto quello che lui, forse, nel momento in cui glielo chiedevano, non poteva dare: e allora si è sentito triste, avvertiva la responsabilità di dare felicità a un intero popolo e il fatto di non riuscirci lo addolorava. Adesso tutta l’Argentina è ai suoi piedi. Non mi va di dire se Leo abbia raggiunto Diego, non ci sto a questi paragoni tra fuoriclasse che appartengono a epoche diverse del calcio. Quello che so è che Maradona è stato un fenomeno, e io l’ho conosciuto bene, e che anche Messi lo è, pur in maniera diversa"._


Dire chi sia più forte è un esercizio inutile che non mi ha mai appassionato. E la vittoria di un mondiale in sé e per sé non dovrebbe essere mai presa in considerazione, quando si fanno certi raffronti, anche fra giocatori della stessa epoca.

Si può dire chi, in base al proprio gusto esteticamente calcistico, si preferisce. Io preferisco Van Basten.


----------



## Djici (19 Dicembre 2022)

Io una cosa non la capisco.
Perché Messi per raggiungere Maradona doveva per forza vincere un mondiale?
Qualcuno ha dubbi su chi siano stati i più grandi difensori della storia?
Paolo Maldini non ha mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.
Baresi ha vinto quello del 82 senza giocare nemmeno 1 minuto.
E quindi?
sono più forti Laurent Blanc, Thuram, Lizarazu?
o Lucio? O Otamenti? O il migliore sarebbe Varane?

puoi essere il migliore al mondo e non vincere mai nulla. Il calcio e un sport collettivo. 

detto questo, per me Maradona rimane migliore. Però sentire sempre le solite frasi per sminuire un talento pazzesco come Leo mi pesa.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla GDS su Messi e su Maradona:"_Messi ha seminato allegria nel grande giardino del calcio, ha regalato speranze ed emozioni, ha sudato e ha faticato: questo Mondiale è il premio per un’intera carriera. Troppo spesso è stato costretto a giocare con l’ombra di Maradona che gli pesava sulle spalle, troppo spesso gli hanno chiesto quello che lui, forse, nel momento in cui glielo chiedevano, non poteva dare: e allora si è sentito triste, avvertiva la responsabilità di dare felicità a un intero popolo e il fatto di non riuscirci lo addolorava. Adesso tutta l’Argentina è ai suoi piedi. Non mi va di dire se Leo abbia raggiunto Diego, non ci sto a questi paragoni tra fuoriclasse che appartengono a epoche diverse del calcio. Quello che so è che Maradona è stato un fenomeno, e io l’ho conosciuto bene, e che anche Messi lo è, pur in maniera diversa"._


Amen


----------



## Route66 (19 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sacchi alla GDS su Messi e su Maradona:"_Messi ha seminato allegria nel grande giardino del calcio, ha regalato speranze ed emozioni, ha sudato e ha faticato: questo Mondiale è il premio per un’intera carriera. Troppo spesso è stato costretto a giocare con l’ombra di Maradona che gli pesava sulle spalle, troppo spesso gli hanno chiesto quello che lui, forse, nel momento in cui glielo chiedevano, non poteva dare: e allora si è sentito triste, avvertiva la responsabilità di dare felicità a un intero popolo e il fatto di non riuscirci lo addolorava. Adesso tutta l’Argentina è ai suoi piedi. Non mi va di dire se Leo abbia raggiunto Diego, non ci sto a questi paragoni tra fuoriclasse che appartengono a epoche diverse del calcio. Quello che so è che Maradona è stato un fenomeno, e io l’ho conosciuto bene, e che anche Messi lo è, pur in maniera diversa"._


Io non leggo la gazza ne su carta ne online.
Arrigo molto probabilmente non legge questo Forum.
Quello che c'è scritto sopra è più o meno identico a quanto ho scritto nell'altro post su Leo & Diego.....
Arrigo la pensa come me o, viceversa, io la penso come Lui......sono molto preoccupato!!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io una cosa non la capisco.
> Perché Messi per raggiungere Maradona doveva per forza vincere un mondiale?
> Qualcuno ha dubbi su chi siano stati i più grandi difensori della storia?
> Paolo Maldini non ha mai vinto nulla con la nazionale.
> ...


Perché è difficile valutare giocatori allora se ne rapporta il valore all'efficacia.
Ma resta un gioco...nulla più.
Dici bene che sono tanti i campioni senza consacrazione mondiale..


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Dire chi sia più forte è un esercizio inutile che non mi ha mai appassionato. E la vittoria di un mondiale in sé e per sé non dovrebbe essere mai presa in considerazione, quando si fanno certi raffronti, anche fra giocatori della stessa epoca.
> 
> Si può dire chi, in base al proprio gusto esteticamente calcistico, si preferisce. Io preferisco Van Basten.


Infatti.
Ad esempio Baggio non ha vinto mondiali ma è stato il nostro più grande giocatore nelle ultime decine di anni.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Io non leggo la gazza ne su carta ne online.
> Arrigo molto probabilmente non legge questo Forum.
> Quello che c'è scritto sopra è più o meno identico a quanto ho scritto nell'altro post su Leo & Diego.....
> Arrigo la pensa come me o, viceversa, io la penso come Lui......sono molto preoccupato!!


per caso abiti a Fusignano?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2022)

Tempo fa ho visto uno speciale sul Milan di sacchi e il mister si trovava a parlare proprio di Maradona come rivale storico del nostro Milan. 
Se non erro si parlava di un gol di careca su assist clamoroso di Diego. 

La difesa di quel Milan era un computer per il sincronismo e la precisione dei movimenti coi tempi giusti. 
Eppure Diego mise una palla clamorosa che rubò un tempo di gioco e mando' in gol careca. 

Ecco, quello è solo un esempio di quando il talento brucia la tattica e la razionalità. 
Sacchi ha ammesso che contro quel tipo di giocate c'era poco da fare perché la qualità era troppo alta.
Bella ammissione per uno fissato con la strategia e che rende onore al fenomeno Diego. 
Diego arrivava un secondo prima la tattica.


----------

